# Recommendations for adult-oriented streaming services?



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like to begin introducing porn in our sex life (another post suggested asking each other questions about the scenes - who would you be, etc... And I like that idea).

I don't want to browse and watch a bunch of various clips as that would get very tedious. Instead, I would like to watch full-length, quality adult movies... Ideally something that also appeals to women.

Can anyone recommend online services that have tried and found that they liked?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pirates (most expensive porn movie to date, and acting is still sh-t)
Snow white and the seven dwarves (hilarious midget porn)

There are others, look for French movies, mostly softcore though - but softcore is much better

If you want full-length movies though you will have to buy or torrent or whatever. If you want just clips, head to Xvideo or pornhub they normally have clips.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I have heard of Pirates, but just don't know where I can legally stream a movie like that. Isn't there a "netflix" type of service for these movies?


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually seen the Snow White one. It was so hilarious that my husband and I watched it together.

When I feel like looking at porn, I go to xnxx. They have porn clips that streams from 5 minutes to 30. There is categories that you can search from Softcore to different fetishes.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

midget porn????????? lol don't know if thats a comedy or not


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Even better, midget gangbang! lol










Besides you know they've always been thinking it :rofl:


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

PineJacker, couples that become bored with their sex life, stagnate, and have no imagination turn to porn. It's the lazy way to "spice" things up. The dirty secret is that it can not sustain a red hot spicy sex life. It can spice things up in the short run, but in the long run, you are back to square one because at the end of the day, it should be up to the couple to us their own imaginations to improving excitement.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> PineJacker, couples that become bored with their sex life, stagnate, and have no imagination turn to porn. It's the lazy way to "spice" things up. The dirty secret is that it can not sustain a red hot spicy sex life. It can spice things up in the short run, but in the long run, you are back to square one because at the end of the day, it should be up to the couple to us their own imaginations to improving excitement.


If you don't like porn, don't use it. This isn't a thread for anti-porn crusaders.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Writer said:


> When I feel like looking at porn, I go to xnxx. They have porn clips that streams from 5 minutes to 30. There is categories that you can search from Softcore to different fetishes.


This is the site my SO and I use. We have vastly different interests in that sort of thing, so it covers both of what we're into.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> If you don't like porn, don't use it. This isn't a thread for anti-porn crusaders.


I'm not anti-porn, nor am I a prude.

I'm against phony ways to get off. I prefer the real deal instead of gawking at someone else's tits, and ****. I prefer to focus on the equipment that is on my body and my wife's.

I suggest that the OP use authentic ways to spice things up.

This is my opinion. You have yours, I have mine. Get use to it ;-)


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

If you want the best sex and the biggest orgasms in your life, then the LAST thing you want to do is watch porn.

It is far better, and healthier, and sustainable to do this:

1. Improve cardio-vascular systems.
2. Improve muscles by weight training.
3. NEVER masterbate; it desensitizes.
4. NEVER view porn; it desensitizes.
5. Don't smoke.

Happy Fooking!


----------



## honeybee79 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pornhub?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Makelovenotporn.tv

It's for a fee, but it's real, user-submitted homemade porn submitted by real couples. Every video is pre-screened by the website owners before it is posted. 

You can even submit your own. 

There's tons to view. It's "real" couples. 

A very different type of porn. VERY female friendly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Exhibitionist's dream come true


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

A friend of mine uses youporn. A friend. Totally not me.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

pinejacker said:


> I have heard of Pirates, but just don't know where I can legally stream a movie like that. Isn't there a "netflix" type of service for these movies?


I read an article a little while ago that several companies have tried to set up the "netflix of porn" but each attempt has failed so far. 

But still, plenty of sites give you access to loads of full porn movies for a membership fee.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> PineJacker, couples that become bored with their sex life, stagnate, and have no imagination turn to porn. It's the lazy way to "spice" things up. The dirty secret is that it can not sustain a red hot spicy sex life. It can spice things up in the short run, but in the long run, you are back to square one because at the end of the day, it should be up to the couple to us their own imaginations to improving excitement.


Then you could say the same about wearing sexy lingerie, bondage games, roleplaying, or just about any other attempt to spice up one's sex life.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Get a Roku player, install the private channel called "nowhere porn"...and get lots of goody goodies right on your tv. (ps...and it's free)


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

MissScarlett said:


> A friend of mine uses youporn. A friend. Totally not me.


Sure.....


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Interesting options. Any thoughts on female-friendly sites or specific movies?


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> Interesting options. Any thoughts on female-friendly sites or specific movies?


X-art.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> X-art.


similar style: sexart.com, joymii.com. Female solo: ifeelmyself.com.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> If you want the best sex and the biggest orgasms in your life, then the LAST thing you want to do is watch porn.
> 
> It is far better, and healthier, and sustainable to do this:
> 
> ...


You're still in the wrong thread.


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 15, 2013)

Youporn and Redtube both have lengthy videos that stream on their sites, free of charge. They generally run the gamut as far as interests go, but you can search categories and then simply "sort by" duration.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> Interesting options. Any thoughts on female-friendly sites or specific movies?


Depends on what your partner likes. I for one don't like lengthy movies. I prefer five minute clips of getting down to business. (xnxx is a go-to for me) 
Has she expressed an opinion on what kind of porn she likes? 
Oh, I guess I also like erotica, but again, I prefer it in clips or gifs even.


----------

